
Ask HN: Why EU doesn't adopts Open Source(?) - slano
Hi, I&#x27;m so proud to ask this question [...].
I wonder &quot;why not&quot;; is it &quot;just&quot; because the big companies? Isn&#x27;t EU somelike on a slighty counter part from US&#x27; Google&#x27;s?
Why not to adopt seriously Open Source, clean communities, good points of views, and least but not last free software (even if when this doesn&#x27;t has to mean gratis, off course)?
[thanks]
======
notkaiho
What do you mean? The EU as a whole? That's like saying "why doesn't the
United Nations adopt Open Source".

~~~
slano
Sorry, I mean at the people and members that works on Europen Parliament
Committee/European Commission, e.g.; if them might promote such kind of
business model as a good attitude, that enhanches local changes in favor of
not using Windows OS on public offices, etc... I'm not an expert, but I don't
think the costs would be that excessive, also in face of the goods it could
give as possibilities to work in open projects, as a correctness behaviour.

~~~
notkaiho
[https://ec.europa.eu/info/departments/informatics/open-
sourc...](https://ec.europa.eu/info/departments/informatics/open-source-
software-strategy_en)

~~~
sal_no
Excuse me but I did loosed the password from the account whose I was using to
make the post. I'm also sorry but I was to know about this document, and the
very point of my question is that "I'm even able to type a document", the
difference is instead the reality were I don't see any office using an Open
Source Operating System, but all Windows instead. I don't know, but from my
poorly point of view this looks like people that "thalks about them working"
vs "people that actually's on a job" (meaning at EU's Committee ones ofc).
Thanks for you answer, anyway.

~~~
lynnislu
You shall have a look at
nexedi([https://www.nexedi.com/](https://www.nexedi.com/)) ... they use only
open source, literally, softwares, hardwares (Chromebook as working pc).

